# Clifton gardens 26/01



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

I am still hearing good reports of kingy, salmon and bonito surface action in and around Clifton gardens, and some other inner harbour bays. I am going to try and hit the harbour at first light tomorrow, and get off before the hords descend - so something like 5.30 til 9. Intending to launch at either Clifton or Nielsen park. I have never launched at clifton - is this a fairly straightforward one man launch/retrieve site? Do I have to leave my yak unattended on the beach whilst parking the car? Nielsen is an easier drive for me but a bit tricky down those steps single handed..
matt


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Matt

There is a pay carpark at cliffo, (about eight bucks a day) I wouldn't bother with if you're leaving at nine. It's about a 40m walk to launch on the beach from there with a breakwall that should be easy to get down (steps - I can't remember?). Dont launch in the baths as i saw some canoe guys do lol. They realy limited their options.....

Peter


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

You'll be surprised by how many will be on the wharf already by that hour.

The parking meters take c/c from memory.


----------



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

Occy,
I am on the west side (Chiswick) so its the difference of a 25 minute drive to vaucluse or probably a bit more to clifton. Are there any other easy solo launch sites you could recommend on the south side? I don't mind the peddle across the harbour at all - I just don't fancy those steps at Nielsen park.
cheers,
Matt


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Matt,

CG is an easy launch. If you follow the path across the park towards the Naval Base the break wall on the beach gives way to a gentle slope onto the sand so you can wheel the yak all the way to the water.

Water is about 200m from the car park at that point. The car park and beach are in line of sight so if you have to take your trolley / wheels back to the car there should not be any problem with leaving the yak unattended.

Parking is free overnight, not sure what time it starts but the free period ends at 0700. I have seen council rangers rock up both here and Balmoral just after 0700 probably to try an catch out people that are skipping the parking charge. I have often thought if I wanted to buy a ticket other than a full day and did it before the end of the free period would the rangers count from the end of the free period only, thinking about buying a 3 hour ticket at 0500 would the end of the validity period be 0800 or 1000.

CG gets pretty busy, the recent reports have done nothing to improve this. Another thing to consider is that the prohibited area around the base really compresses the boating traffic in the area so it can be a right melee during the day.

Another run to consider is Balmoral launch and round to CG via Georges Head, lots of interesting coast to troll along.

I fish this bit of coast 2+ times a week PM me for my mobile number if you want a bit more info. Cheers.


----------



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

Llyod,
thanks for the info mate, I think I will give it a go from there tomorrow.
Would be keen to hook up for a session with you one day.
I note that you are in Crowie - I work up there (I'm there now ) 8) 
matt


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Paul,
does that mean that it is impossible to park legitimately at Clifton if you launch before 7AM? That could be a pain. Is it easier to park at Balmoral?
cheers again,
Matt


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

PaulB,

Thanks for the heads up about the meters. I usually park in the angle parking just outside of the carpark at Balmoral. As far as I know it is not a regulated area so you are OK if you do not have a Mosman permit.

There is usually nobody there before 0500, some spots left before 0630 and after 0700 forget it, I have had people double park waiting for me to leave my parking spot.

I do like Balmoral / CG as the launches are easy, parking not too much aggro and there are still working taps in the park so that you can give the gear a rinse off


----------

